# A&E



## ElmerTT (Apr 2, 2012)

A woman was rushed to A&E tonight after a bizarre sex game went wrong leaving her with 6 toy horses stuck up her a#se....doctors have described her condition as stable!!


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: another cracker for work 2moz.....see wat i did there....sorry :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

